# Roy Simpson Oil



## The Hallion (Nov 22, 2020)

Hi guys,a friend who is not well is using Roy Simpson Oil,it was bought from Spain. My friend is having good results from using the oil but it is very expensive understandably so as it seems to take a good quantity of weed to make a decent amount of oil.

From my understanding Medical Cannabis usually has a low THC content,with higher CBD and CBC content so the patient doesn't get stoned but does get the medical benefits of the CBD an CBC. I looked up which strains were best for RSO,they were ones like,Motorbreath 23% THC,2% CBC and Platinum OG,20% THC,1% CBC. I got them 2 strains from a High Times recommended list. That's fairly high THC levels.

Has anyone growen plants to make RSO that has turned out a succesful oil,which strains are best,how did you find making the RSO,how much oil did you get from what quantity of oil? Did the oil produced has many medical benefits.

Any info would be a great help. Look after yourselves.


----------



## PatientGuddanStownd (Nov 22, 2020)

*Rick* Simpson Oil


----------



## Hobbes (Nov 22, 2020)

.

I live in the same area as Rick Simpson, I've followed his RSO with interest.

As I remember Rick does an alcohol extraction then reduces the solution until all that is left is the oil.

This Magical Butter Machine video shows you how to do the same thing, then uses the RSO like goo to make gummies.

.






.






.

From what I can tell any canna-oil taken as an edible will have the same effect as RSO.

.


----------



## Angus Hung (Nov 22, 2020)

I make oil regularly, i dont worry about cbd personally. i like the THC. I use a still to extract the alcohol back out and am left with the oil.
normally with average material (whole plant dried and crushed) it takes ablout 10 lbs to a make a lbs of oil. ive had many batches tested in the past. and the oil comes out around 60 to 70 % THC oil (depended on quality of material. it is very green and mean and does a good job.


----------



## The Hallion (Nov 22, 2020)

Opps sorry,Rick Simpson Oil. Those Magic Butter Machine looks like a good processor but not cheap,£150 here in the UK.Thanks for the info.


----------



## MustGro (Jan 19, 2021)

Angus Hung said:


> I make oil regularly, i dont worry about cbd personally. i like the THC. I use a still to extract the alcohol back out and am left with the oil.
> normally with average material (whole plant dried and crushed) it takes ablout 10 lbs to a make a lbs of oil. ive had many batches tested in the past. and the oil comes out around 60 to 70 % THC oil (depended on quality of material. it is very green and mean and does a good job.


I'm an RSO maker myself. You ever use acetone?


----------



## Angus Hung (Jan 19, 2021)

nope i have never tried with acetone. have you ever tried?


----------



## MustGro (Jan 21, 2021)

Angus Hung said:


> nope i have never tried with acetone. have you ever tried?


It's the only way I do it; never used iso myself.


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 21, 2021)

ethanol is best for rso


everclear works great of you can't find 99 % ethanol (google)


----------



## MustGro (Jan 21, 2021)

kovidkough said:


> ethanol is best for rso
> 
> 
> everclear works great of you can't find 99 % ethanol (google)


Non drinker, no alcohol for me. Isn't that for a tincture anyway? RSO requires heat from a rice cooker (I use a hot plate). Isn't Everclear evaporated off?
Here's a link to the man himself. He mentions acetone and benzene in the video. He also says his process achieves complete decarboloxization.


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 21, 2021)

MustGro said:


> Non drinker, no alcohol for me. Isn't that for a tincture anyway? RSO requires heat from a rice cooker (I use a hot plate). Isn't Everclear evaporated off?


yes evaporate it down to nothing but oil, then reconstitute with a lower % alcohol for consumption or then add it too coconut oil or edibles/topicals

reducing it down to oil then adding to butter or coconut oil is the easiest way to consume


----------



## MustGro (Jan 21, 2021)

I can't do tinctures; no alcohol for me. I'll stick with acetone; I think it's safer that iso anyway. Here's some interesting facts from Wicki:

Isopropyl alcohol can be oxidized to acetone, which is the corresponding ketone
Isopropyl alcohol was oxidized to acetone for the preparation of cordite, a smokeless, low explosive propellant.
Isopropyl is primarily produced by combining water and propene in a hydration reaction or by hydrogenating acetone.
*Toxicology[edit]*
Isopropyl alcohol and its metabolite, acetone, act as central nervous system (CNS) depressants.[31] Poisoning can occur from ingestion, inhalation, or skin absorption. Symptoms of isopropyl alcohol poisoning include flushing, headache, dizziness, CNS depression, nausea, vomiting, anesthesia, hypothermia, low blood pressure, shock, respiratory depression, and coma.[31] Overdoses may cause a fruity odor on the breath as a result of its metabolism to acetone.[32] Isopropyl alcohol does not cause an anion gap acidosis but it produces an osmolal gap between the calculated and measured osmolalities of serum, as do the other alcohols.[31]
Isopropyl alcohol is oxidized to form acetone by alcohol dehydrogenase in the liver,[31] and has a biological half-life in humans between 2.5 and 8.0 hours.[31] Unlike methanol or ethylene glycol poisoning, the metabolites of isopropyl alcohol are considerably less toxic, and treatment is largely supportive. Furthermore, there is no indication for the use of fomepizole, an alcohol dehydrogenase inhibitor, unless co-ingestion with methanol or ethylene glycol is suspected.[33]
In forensic pathology, people who have died as a result of diabetic ketoacidosis usually have blood concentrations of isopropyl alcohol of tens of mg/dL, while those by fatal isopropyl alcohol ingestion usually have blood concentrations of hundreds of mg/dL.[19]


*Acetone*, or *propanone*, is an organic compound with the formula (CH3)2CO.[15] It is the simplest and smallest ketone
Acetone is produced and disposed of in the human body through normal metabolic processes. It is normally present in blood and urine. People with diabetic ketoacidosis produce it in larger amounts. Reproductive toxicity tests show that it has low potential to cause reproductive problems. Ketogenic diets that increase ketone bodies (acetone, β-hydroxybutyric acid and acetoacetic acid) in the blood are used to counter epileptic attacks in infants and children who suffer from refractory epilepsy
*Toxicity[edit]*
Acetone has been studied extensively and is believed to exhibit only slight toxicity in normal use. There is no strong evidence of chronic health effects if basic precautions are followed.[60] It is generally recognized to have low acute and chronic toxicity if ingested and/or inhaled.[61] Acetone is not currently regarded as a carcinogen, a mutagenic chemical nor a concern for chronic neurotoxicity effects.[59]
Acetone can be found as an ingredient in a variety of consumer products ranging from cosmetics to processed and unprocessed foods. Acetone has been rated as a generally recognized as safe (GRAS) substance when present in beverages, baked foods, desserts, and preserves at concentrations ranging from 5 to 8 mg/L.[61]
Acetone is however an irritant, causing mild skin irritation and moderate to severe eye irritation. At high vapor concentrations, it may depress the central nervous system like many other solvents.[62] Acute toxicity for mice by ingestion (LD50) is 3 g/kg, and by inhalation (LC50) is 44 g/m3 over 4 hours.[63]

It's a lot of info I know; BUT I'm sticking with acetone.


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 21, 2021)

I mean I guess you can use nail polish remover if you want..


----------



## MustGro (Jan 21, 2021)

kovidkough said:


> I mean I guess you can use nail polish remover if you want..


It's the least toxic for me.


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 21, 2021)

you can extract into coconut oil , so i don't get the reasoning to use acetone its merely a solvent, you can use ethanol and dissolve thc the same way, as long as you purge out the alcohol content your fine

but that is QWET not RSO

I suppose it's semantics, rso is more sludge to me and QWET is dabs

iso is different i don't suggest using it for anything except QWISO


----------



## MustGro (Jan 21, 2021)

Well ethyl alcohol isn't RSO; it's a tincture. 
I don't mess with alcohol that's why I make RSO.


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## kovidkough (Jan 21, 2021)

tincture is better made with glycols

the original rso recipe is made with everclear


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 21, 2021)

i finally figured out what the hell RSO stands for!!!


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 21, 2021)

MustGro said:


> Well ethyl alcohol isn't RSO; it's a tincture


i thought the tincture was called Green Dragon?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 21, 2021)

kovidkough said:


> tincture is better made with glycols
> 
> the original rso recipe is made with everclear


what do you like better? i've made them both . QWET or ice hash??? i was never really happy with my QWET results. probably me doing it wrong though


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 21, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i thought the tincture was called Green Dragon?


rso or Phoenix tears were created as an ultra high dose of thc to combat tumor growth. usually large amounts of bud batches are used to ensure the highest content of cannabanoids , you boil it in everclear grain alcohol down to a sludge after decarbing so you can put small hits below the tounge. sublingual is the best method to injest rso aka Phoenix tears


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 21, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> what do you like better? i've made them both . QWET or ice hash??? i was never really happy with my QWET results. probably me doing it wrong though


I prefer QWET, keep everything as cold as possible

warmer temps lead to taffy colder more lead to better shatter


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 21, 2021)

green dragon is green because it absorbs the chlorophyll from exposure at long periods. its better to use quick wash ethanol, reduce down to dabs then add those dabs to say 40% alcohol like vodka, then its not as harsh or green


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 21, 2021)

always decarb if you plan on eating 

no need if your dabbing it


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 21, 2021)

the phenix tears don't have much scientific data backing them but essentially you consume them for 1 week or so, ultra high dose of thc puts you into a coma of sorts always sleeping all the time, this is beneficial to the healing of the body, since this is for medical purposes you want as many Milligrams as possible in your system and for an extended period, we are talking amounts way higher then the recreational sense. after a week or two people have reported curing cancer and other illnesses but it hardly gets any press , hopefully more legalization will open up further research


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 21, 2021)

kovidkough said:


> I prefer QWET, keep everything as cold as possible


i might give it another go. what do you do it with? i used the 190 Everclear. do you let your alcohol evaporate or do you recover it? i put mine on a silicone pie plate and a small fan and just let it evaporate in the air.


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 21, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i might give it another go. what do you do it with? i used the 190 Everclear. do you let your alcohol evaporate or do you recover it? i put mine on a silicone pie plate and a small fan and just let it evaporate in the air.


I use a Pyrex dish after letting it sit for 24hr in the freezer after filtering through a coffee filter, I believe the winterizing helps create a smoother product


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 21, 2021)

2 ball jars 1 per run, freeze for 24hrs ahead of time, everything. filter in your freezer , let it air dry with a small fan , cheesecloth over the plate to keep dust out


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 21, 2021)

kovidkough said:


> I use a Pyrex dish after letting it sit for 24hr in the freezer after filtering through a coffee filter, I believe the winterizing helps create a smoother product


i did the coffee filter. didn't try the letting sit for 24. hell, i've got almost a whole 1.75 of everclear left. i might do it this weekend. i just love the taste of bubble hash though. lol.


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 21, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i did the coffee filter. didn't try the letting sit for 24. hell, i've got almost a whole 1.75 of everclear left. i might do it this weekend. i just love the taste of bubble hash though. lol.


yes there is no flavor left to qwet only the high


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 21, 2021)

rso when made correctly and with large amounts of bud will rock your socks off, my dispensary first tried to sell me a syringe for my back pain, a small rice sized peice left me on the couch for 6hrs


----------



## MustGro (Jan 22, 2021)

kovidkough said:


> tincture is better made with glycols
> 
> the original rso recipe is made with everclear


I make the one like Rick Simpson does in the video. He never mentions Everclear as far as I noticed.
I eat 1-2 grams of the stuff daily. Use nothing but acetone. Feel fine. Mighty high most days to boot.


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 22, 2021)

MustGro said:


> I make the one like Rick Simpson does in the video. He never mentions Everclear as far as I noticed.
> I eat 1-2 grams of the stuff daily. Use nothing but acetone. Feel fine. Mighty high most days to boot.


can you link me that video


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 22, 2021)

kovidkough said:


> can you link me that video


"WHACK"


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 22, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> "WHACK"


lol your too kind


----------



## MustGro (Jan 23, 2021)

kovidkough said:


> can you link me that video


I posted it on the first page of this post already. In post #10. It's possible everclear is in there but I'd never use it 'cause like I said 3 times already no alcohol for me. They are both polar solvents though.
I was thinking of you when I ate my 1.5 grams this morning. How much oil you eat in the run of a week? You medical too?
I buy my acetone in 5 gallon jugs for $95; how much you paying for everclear and how much do you buy?
We should have a contest to see who can eat the most!


----------



## MustGro (Jan 23, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i thought the tincture was called Green Dragon?


I've never heard of a cannabis tincture being called that, but I'm not an expert on tinctures as I'm a non-drinker and have never consumed one. Like I told @kovidkough , acetone is the best for me.


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 23, 2021)

MustGro said:


> Non drinker, no alcohol for me. Isn't that for a tincture anyway? RSO requires heat from a rice cooker (I use a hot plate). Isn't Everclear evaporated off?
> Here's a link to the man himself. He mentions acetone and benzene in the video. He also says his process achieves complete decarboloxization.


this shows him using alcohol, never seen someone consume acetone . good luck to you in that regard.


----------



## athlete (Jan 24, 2021)

Who the fuck smokes RSO???


----------



## Frankly Dankly (Jan 24, 2021)

MustGro said:


> Non drinker, no alcohol for me. Isn't that for a tincture anyway? RSO requires heat from a rice cooker (I use a hot plate). Isn't Everclear evaporated off?
> Here's a link to the man himself. He mentions acetone and benzene in the video. He also says his process achieves complete decarboloxization.


Acetone and benzene...holy shit that’s toxic stuff. I use acetone to clean mating surfaces before sealant at work in the auto shop. Benzene is far worse. How do you achieve a 100% purge for safety?


----------



## MustGro (Jan 27, 2021)

kovidkough said:


> this shows him using alcohol, never seen someone consume acetone . good luck to you in that regard.


He uses iso though, not everclear.
Thanks for the good wishes but according to the toxicology I posted it won't be needed. We make acetone in our bodies.


----------



## CDubFMG (Jan 27, 2021)

The Hallion said:


> Hi guys,a friend who is not well is using Roy Simpson Oil,it was bought from Spain. My friend is having good results from using the oil but it is very expensive understandably so as it seems to take a good quantity of weed to make a decent amount of oil.
> 
> From my understanding Medical Cannabis usually has a low THC content,with higher CBD and CBC content so the patient doesn't get stoned but does get the medical benefits of the CBD an CBC. I looked up which strains were best for RSO,they were ones like,Motorbreath 23% THC,2% CBC and Platinum OG,20% THC,1% CBC. I got them 2 strains from a High Times recommended list. That's fairly high THC levels.
> 
> ...


On his website, Rick Simpson recommends the highest THC content you can find to make the best oil. When a person is seriously ill, high does THC is often necessary. Blueberry and its crosses have high THC and naturally high levels of CBD as well, which is perfect for RSO. Rick was contacted about this very questions years ago, he recommends CKS Crown Royal (Blueberry x PK) or any other Blueberry cross. 








Shop Crown Royale Feminized Marijuana Seeds | Crop King Seeds


Buy Crown Royale Feminized Marijuana Seeds at Crop King Seeds. This indica-dominant strain has THC levels up to 22%.




www.cropkingseeds.com


----------



## MustGro (Jan 27, 2021)

Frankly Dankly said:


> Acetone and benzene...holy shit that’s toxic stuff. I use acetone to clean mating surfaces before sealant at work in the auto shop. Benzene is far worse. How do you achieve a 100% purge for safety?


I don't and I don't think it can be achieved using the Rick Simpson process. I don't know about you but I believe in science. Here's a quote from the toxicology I posted on page 1.
"Acetone is produced and disposed of in the human body through normal metabolic processes. It is normally present in blood and urine. Acetone has been studied extensively and is believed to exhibit only slight toxicity in normal use."
Read the toxicology section on Iso; acetone sure looks less toxic and LOTS of people use Iso for RSO. I haven't heard of any deaths from the more toxic Iso. I'm sticking with acetone; I'll be the guinea pig for the site. If I'm still alive and posting then it's OK....
I used acetone a lot for fiberglass. Never lay up job without it around. It's all good.


----------



## Frankly Dankly (Jan 27, 2021)

MustGro said:


> I don't and I don't think it can be achieved using the Rick Simpson process. I don't know about you but I believe in science. Here's a quote from the toxicology I posted on page 1.
> "Acetone is produced and disposed of in the human body through normal metabolic processes. It is normally present in blood and urine. Acetone has been studied extensively and is believed to exhibit only slight toxicity in normal use."
> Read the toxicology section on Iso; acetone sure looks less toxic and LOTS of people use Iso for RSO. I haven't heard of any deaths from the more toxic Iso. I'm sticking with acetone; I'll be the guinea pig for the site. If I'm still alive and posting then it's OK....
> I used acetone a lot for fiberglass. Never lay up job without it around. It's all good.


VOCs tell the story. Acetone has far worse VOCs. I just don’t get the combating cancer with a known carcinogen angle. More power to ya, hopefully it has no effect. I’m gonna keep to heat and pressure for my shit, lol.


----------



## MustGro (Jan 27, 2021)

Well I'm not combatting cancer that I know of and if there is a carcinogenic angle to acetone; well, we make it in our bodies anyway. We don't make iso as far as I know.
From Wiki again; "The exhaled human breath contains a few thousand volatile organic compounds and is used in breath biopsy to serve as a VOC biomarker to test for diseases,[51] such as lung cancer.[56] One study has shown that "volatile organic compounds ... are mainly blood borne and therefore enable monitoring of different processes in the body."[57] And it appears that VOC compounds in the body "may be either produced by metabolic processes or inhaled/absorbed from exogenous sources" such as environmental tobacco smoke.[56][58]"
Smoking joints makes them too apparently.


----------



## Ierse (Mar 12, 2021)

I also find myself drawn to acetone for its polar and non polar qualities, and feel it to be safer due to previously reading the information shared by MustGrow, among other reports. 
I would genuinely like to read any scientific information against its use.


----------

